# Here’s a real truck



## joe25DA (Sep 21, 2021)

Not mine but I’d sure like one. 1986 Mack R model and she’s a tart! We are renting out some space to a local landscaper/construction company to store his new Cat loaders. This old girl along with 2 equally nice Pete’s are lowboying them in. Truck has never seen salt, that’s a big deal I. The northeast. I don’t know which engine it has but it’s likely an inline 6 Mack, not the 8 or the Detroit. Has 12 speed trans and PTO. Heavy spec front and rears and a double frame. The new aero, plastic, automatic trans, emission choked stuff now will not likely be working 35 years from now. Electronics won’t last.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 22, 2021)

Sweet truck. A real credit to its owner and operator. Although I think every year people say "oh these new ones wont last like the old ones"

You know what does last these days? The drivers. No more twin stick, knee wrecking dancing.


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 22, 2021)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Sweet truck. A real credit to its owner and operator. Although I think every year people say "oh these new ones wont last like the old ones"
> 
> You know what does last these days? The drivers. No more twin stick, knee wrecking dancing.


What drivers? The guy running the truck is 71 and retired, the owner begged him to drive because no one wants to work. No twin stick, this one has 12speed RR.


----------

